# Spring Glory vs Josephine Maersk



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, recommended to read:
http://www.dmaib.com/SiteCollection...sioner/SPRING_GLORY_JOSEPHINE_MAERSK_2012.pdf

Thrilling...those new "standards" of navigation.


----------



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

V. interesting. Lucky no human casualties.

Inexperienced not well trained Maersk 3/M wasting time with vhf.

Masters not on bridges in time of heavy traffic in area known for collisions.

Were undermanning and fatigue present?


----------



## Michal-S (Nov 30, 2010)

I believe undermanning should not be a contributing factor in that collision - both vessels had full complement of navigators, including those poor and unexperienced 3rd Mates left alone where, definitely, Masters should have been on bridges-I cannot imagine otherwise. Same for fatigue-neither of the vessels experienced any port stops or bad weather prior to the night.


----------

